# recommend me mids



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

So, I'm looking to replace the Aura seperates I've had forever. I need to step up and get mids to match what I've put together in the bass and amplification area.

I want something that will fit in the factory location without much modification. I already have holes for the tweets.

I'd like to keep the price range below a $1000 and the cheaper the better of course but I do want something relatively high end.

Dynaudio
MBQuart Q's
A/D/S
Image Dynamics

I'm really looking at the Dynaudio System 240mkII but I want other people's opinions and recommendations.

Also, what size are our factory speaker holes?

edit---I'm running IDMAX10's and Butler475's with Audio Control EQ and Crossover if this helps


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The Dynaudios would be an excellent choice for your system considering what you have already. Highly recommended by me. Especially with you already having tube amplification, they will retain all of the warmth and detail that the tube amps deliver, while also being able to handle the power without blinking an eye. The only time I've ever heard those speakers was in a E55 AMG benz with an Eclipse head unit and several McIntosh amps. Very impressive. I have and also really like sound of the Adire Kodas, but it all depends on the character of sound you're looking for. 

I like both because their off-axis response is a lot better than a lot of the component sets out there, allowing improved imaging and staging over similar sets when OEM locations are used. 

Using the OEM midrange locations, the hole is sized for a 6.75" speaker with marginal (close to 2") depth before hitting the window. A 3/4" MDF spacer ring fits easily with no interference from the door panel while giving enough depth for almost any good 6.5" mid/midbass driver.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

sweet, thanks for the feedback. I'll probably end up going with the dynaudio's but let's see if anyone else can give feedback.

Thanks again!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I had the System 240 powered by a Butler 1500. Great combo. The dyn's need a 3/4" spacer to clear the window for sure. I had them in the doors before I moved them to the kicks. 

Out of the brands you listed I have owned 3 and I preferred the Dynaudio's hands down.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Can you go 3-way? Kickpanels possible? If so, CDT ES 3-ways with the HD midbass driver is total ear sex. The ES series are known for their insane midrange detail. The HD midbasses respond better than the ES midbasses.

Otherwise I would recommend the Dyn's. Especially with the tube drivers.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Can you go 3-way? Kickpanels possible? If so, CDT ES 3-ways with the HD midbass driver is total ear sex. The ES series are known for their insane midrange detail. The HD midbasses respond better than the ES midbasses.
> 
> Otherwise I would recommend the Dyn's. Especially with the tube drivers.


In which case the 3 way Dynaudio setup is pure bliss but a PITA install.


----------

